# Gas Mileage of a 69-75 Charger



## 40sondacurb

Does any one know the gas mileage of an pld dodge charger?


----------



## whodat

depends what motor is in it. a 340 or 318 would give you about 15 around town if you didnt chomp down all the ime. a 383 or 440 is a different story, closer to 10.......but its worth it :laugh:


----------



## yustr

In HS, a friends mom bought one of these. It wasn't the R/T version (too bad) but it did haul a**. I think it had a 318 V8 but my memory is pretty vague. (That could have been in my friends Chevelle - :4-dontkno .) I do remember it had the horn on the inside of the steering wheel. Really cool except you'd honk the stupid thing everytime you'd go around a turn. No wonder it only lasted a year or two.

Just think, for $4000 you could of had the Daytona


----------



## 40sondacurb

ugly body kit on mean green there


----------



## Volt-Schwibe

that ugly body kit is also on the superbird version of the roadrunner.


----------



## 95five-0

WaltSide said:


> that ugly body kit is also on the superbird version of the roadrunner.


No that is the daytona version of the Charger. The sister car to the superbird. And the cheapest I have ever seen one was for $35,000 and it had no engine or tranny. 

Also it may be ugly but that car got banned from NASCAR cause nobody could catch it. Got to love a Hemi.


----------



## yustr

From the musclecarclub site:



> In order to race the Daytona in NASCAR, Dodge had to sell 500 units to the public. Priced at $4,000, the Daytonas were available with either the 440 or the 426 Hemi and 503 examples were eventually sold.


So, the $4K was circa 1969....


----------



## 40sondacurb

how bout that, it does look like a kit though on account of it's uglyness and design that channels air under the car. and why would they ban it? a car that fast has to suck gas like a demon, how many laps could it do?


----------



## crazijoe

40sondacurb said:


> how bout that, it does look like a kit though on account of it's uglyness and design that channels air under the car. and why would they ban it? a car that fast has to suck gas like a demon, how many laps could it do?


Like 95five-0 said, It was banned from NASCAR because if you wanted to win, you had to have a Daytona or a Superbird. One of the technical highlights of the hemisphirical head design was the efficiency and capabilities to produce lots of HP because of the way the air moves through the combustion chamber. Back then all cars sucked fuel. The point was to be far enough in front of the pack.


----------



## yustr

At least back then you could tell one car from the others. Now, if they didn't put numbers on them and paint them different colors you could never tell a Chevy from a Ford from a Dodge.

I really liked the CAN-AM series from that era. Real innovation going on. Chapparell, Lola, McLaren, Shadow, ... Then Porsche makes the 1000 hp 917 and blows everyone out of the H2O. 

Way cool...


----------



## MickeyFouse

For those that don't have EVIC, on my SRT, when the low fuel warning light comes on, it means I have at least 30 miles left in the tank if I don't beat on it. I used the tripometer every time to measure. I've gotten at least the 30 miles 100% of the time. Once got 45 miles; still had a gallon left on that fill-up, too.
_____________________
*SPAM REMOVED*


----------

